# An die Delegierten des DAV



## Kurbel (4. März 2013)

Wenns nicht so ernst wäre.......
Fusion

Fusion,das heißt auch Zusammenschluß
doch die hier,die bringt
 garantiert nur Verdruß
in dem Fall wird einfach
 nur einverleibt
so gründlich,daß nichts 
 von dem anderen bleibt

auf Augenhöhe,schrieb man,
 sollte sie sein
doch hier trügt,wie immer
 auch nur der Schein

Vor meinen Augen  
 da zeigt sich ein Bild
und dieses Bild,
das macht mich ganz wild

  den DAV seh ich,
wie der ganz verzückt
dem VDSF doch nur höchstens 
in das Hühnerauge blickt 

Hier wird unter Zeitdruck,
was viele nur stört
zusammengefügt,was nicht
 zusammengehört

Den VDSF
den seh ich als Schiff
und der Käpt'n der steuert
grad zu auf ein Riff
Man hat endlich erkannt,
daß er es nicht kann
drum läßt man Frau Dr. 
ans Ruder jetzt ran

Ich komm grad ins grübeln
hab ich was verpennt
der Dr.nützt garnichts
man braucht ein Patent

In diesem Fall mein ich
tut es auch Not
das Patent sollte passen
zum richtigen Boot

Es haben ganz viele 
doch nicht alle erkannt
daß die Chefin
vom neuen Anglerverband

statt ,,Kapitän große Fahrt''
wie hier angebracht
nur den Segelschein
auf einer Jolle gemacht

Das sowas nicht gut geht
dafür sprechen Bände
darum Delegierte,
in eins nun die Hände

Drum nehmt dem Herrn M.noch 
Das Tablett aus der Hand
der trägt nämlich den Deutschen Anglerverband
dem andern Herrn M.nicht nur  hinterher
nein,auch noch zu Grabe,es fällt ihm nicht schwer​ © by Kurbel​


----------



## gründler (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Bei all der Panik wir können es verstehen,aber habt keine Angst es wird schon gut gehen.

Gestern in Bremen auf der Messe für Stipper sprach ein DAV Deligierter mit einer Stimme,macht euch keine Sorgen es bleibt wie es ist,es ändert sich für euch Angler doch nichts ^^


#h


----------



## Fischdieb (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Warum hast Du ihn nicht mal angesprochen....so Auge in Auge ist doch besser als anonym im Netz?
Vieleicht hätte er Deinen Fragen beantwortet.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



> Gestern in Bremen auf der Messe für Stipper sprach ein DAV Deligierter mit einer Stimme,*macht euch keine Sorgen es bleibt wie es ist,es ändert sich für euch Angler doch nichts* ^^


An was erinnert mich das bloss??
An was erinnert mich das bloss??????
An was, zum Teufel, erinnert mich das bloss??????????

;-)))))))))))))))))))))


@ Kurbel:
Schön geschrieben, aber genauso zu spät wie meine Mail an alle DAV-LV, die heute oder morgen noch rausgeht, um alle Delegierten nochmal zu informieren..

Die Mehrheit der DAVler will halt andlich auch VDSF-Verhältnisse - und dass die VDSFler ihre Verhältnisse mehrheitlich behalten wollen, haben sie ja schon abgestimmt..

Alles also demokratisch bestens paletti.................

Passt scho.......................................................


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Meine Russischen Angelfreunde aus Bremen würden jetzt sagen :
*Все будет хорошо* 
( alles wird gut )


----------



## gründler (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Warum hast Du ihn nicht mal angesprochen....so Auge in Auge ist doch besser als anonym im Netz?
> Vieleicht hätte er Deinen Fragen beantwortet.....


 

Wer sagt das ich das nicht getan habe,oder besser gesagt wer sagt das ich nicht seit Jahren mit dem ein oder anderen in Kontakt stehe????

Und die verschiedensten antworten kenne,und auch die Gespräche kenne usw usw.

Ne past schon,wird alles jut bin ich fest von überzeugt.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

eben..

zitiere mich ja wie bekannt gerne selber:


> > Gestern in Bremen auf der Messe für Stipper sprach ein DAV Deligierter mit einer Stimme,*macht euch keine Sorgen es bleibt wie es ist,es ändert sich für euch Angler doch nichts* ^^
> 
> 
> An was erinnert mich das bloss??
> ...


----------



## Kurbel (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

So habe ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorgestellt 
Da hat man sich nun die Arbeit gemacht und ist das Thema
mal etwas anders,lockerer angegangen und schon wird wie
immer das Ding zerschossen.Ich werde mir das reiflich 
überlegen noch einmal in der Art oder überhaupt so zu schreiben.
Sowas scheint hier nicht anzukommen.macht doch einfach
den Daumen hoch oder runter,dann weiß man woran man ist.
#c


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Kurbel schrieb:


> So habe ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorgestellt
> Da hat man sich nun die Arbeit gemacht und ist das Thema
> mal etwas anders,lockerer angegangen und schon wird wie
> immer das Ding zerschossen.Ich werde mir das reiflich
> ...




#6

Gedicht ist gut.

Mit der Muse hat es nicht jeder von uns.  

Nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
(um zu zeigen, dass mir Dein Gedicht sehr gut gefällt)
Auch wenn es auf taubstumme Ohren der zur Schlachtbank strebenden Schafe trifft.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

#6 Note 1* 



Danke dafür ....




Gruß Toxe


----------



## Esox60 (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

@ Kurbel: hat bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit gemacht ! #6

@Gründler: Das lässt aber auch ne Menge Spielraum für Spekulationen.
Bleibt alles so wie es ist, weil der DAV dagegen stimmt, oder bleibt alles so wie es ist,weil sich durch die Fusion angeblich nichts ändert?

LG Frank


----------



## gründler (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ja wenn die fusion kommt,soll sich nix ändern für de Anglers die beim DAV orga.sind.

So hab ich das verstanden,aber was nun genau kommt steht wohl in ne Sterne.

#h


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja wenn die fusion kommt,soll sich nix ändern für de Anglers die beim DAV orga.sind.
> 
> So hab ich das verstanden,aber was nun genau kommt steht wohl in ne Sterne.
> 
> #h


 
Im Stipperforum hofft/sagt man, dass die 5 Präsidiumsmitglieder des ehemaligen DAV sich denn verstärkt für die Stipper einsetzen würden. Ich wage nicht sie aus ihren Traum zu erwecken und dort zuschreiben, dass die 7 ehemaligen VDSF´ler bestimmt gegen das Wettfischen stimmen werden ....


----------



## Blauzahn (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Klasse geschrieben Kurbel #6

Ich träume die Nacht - das druckt sich jemand aus und rezitiert es am Samstag vor der Abstimmung...

Aber Schaixxe - wäre ja nur ein Traum


----------



## dieteraalland (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja wenn die fusion kommt,soll sich nix ändern für de Anglers die beim DAV orga.sind.
> 
> So hab ich das verstanden,aber was nun genau kommt steht wohl in ne Sterne.
> 
> #h



mach dir mal keine sorgen #d
 alles wird gut |kopfkrat 

Zitatauszug einer Vdfs pressemeldung :
An der Spitze des Verbandes wird ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Angeordnete des Deutschen Bundestages und agrarpolitische Sprecherin der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion, Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan stehen, die sich seit vielen Jahren für die Belange der deutschen Anglerschaft sehr engagiert einsetzt.

das sagt doch alles :c

das gedicht: note 1 mit sternchen


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Schön geschrieben!

Da behaupte noch mal einer, auf diese Leute und ihr Vorhaben kann sich keiner einen Reim machen.


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Es wird sich niemand für Wettfischen einsetzen, da "Wettfischen" auf Grundlager aller Landesfischereigesetze verboten ist. Was erlaubt ist, dass sind Hegefischen, die nach bestimmten Regeln und einem definierten Hegeziel durchgeführt werden können. 
Es wäre auch unsinnig und weltfremd, sich als politisches Ziel zu setzen, Wettkämpfe gesetzlich zu etablieren.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Weltfremd?

Wo auf der Welt gibt es noch Wettangelverbote?

Ich denke eher, hier ist Deutschland weltfremd bzw. die Forderung dies in Deutschland nicht zuzulassen.

In Amerika kann man damit sogar richtig reich werden.  

In ALLEN Fischereigesetzen u. Verordnungen verboten?

Sicher?

In Berlin, datt war Wettfischen ...eine WM?..wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Und wenn man sich die VDSF Leitlinien für Wettfischen durchliest...

Ich kann mich da aber auch irren.


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Es wird sich niemand für Wettfischen einsetzen, da "Wettfischen" auf Grundlager aller Landesfischereigesetze verboten ist. Was erlaubt ist, dass sind Hegefischen, die nach bestimmten Regeln und einem definierten Hegeziel durchgeführt werden können.
> Es wäre auch unsinnig und weltfremd, sich als politisches Ziel zu setzen, Wettkämpfe gesetzlich zu etablieren.


 
@Fischdieb,
wer entscheidet denn, ob ein hegerisches Ziel vorliegt bzw. notwendig ist ? Ein - sorry - "popeliger" Vereinsgewässerwart oder ein Fischereibiologisches Gutachten ? Auch frage ich mich bei "Hegefischen", die mehrmals jährlich z.B. am Silo ausgetragen werden, ob die Bestandsregulierung mit der Angelrute überhaupt greift, ansonsten müsste man sich einmal über eine Netzaktion gedanken machen. 
Aber eine Frage beantwortest du mir bitte noch : Was sind denn die Wertungsfischen für weiterführende Veranstaltungen, die dort auch stattfinden ....
Ich für mich bekenne mich ganz offen : Ich bin Wettfischer und fahre kurz über die Grenze nach Holland, Deutschland kann mich bei dieser Art zu Fischen kreuzweise am ......


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Das entscheidet in der Regel die zuständige Behörde auf Antrag des Fischereirechtsinhabers.
"Wettangeln" wird auch in anderen Ländern kritisch gesehene. 
Schaut mal in die Schweiz, Belgien oder nach Österreich...

Ich spreche mich auch absolut nicht gegen Gemeinschaftshegefischen aus, im Gegenteil. Wir sollten froh sein, dass so etwas möglich ist, nur zu "Wettkämpfen" gibt es eine klare Rechtsauslage.
Und wer die gesetzliche Zulassung von "Wettkämpfen" fordert ist weltfremd.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Eher deutschlandfremd.

Jede Behörde weiss doch was abgeht.
Selbst in Berlin in Anwesenheit von Politikern wurden Preise verteilt.

Auch in Bremen wurde 2010(?) noch eine Jugendmeisterschaft ausgetragen.

Und dann noch dies:

http://www.feeder-elite.de/index.php?id=galerie.php&gname=1.+Durchgang+zur+Bay.+Meisterschaft+Mannschaft+im+Feedern&dirP=meisterschaft_feedern

oder

http://www.feeder-elite.de/index.php?id=news.htm

Sind aber alles nur Hegefischen.  *lol*

Eindeutiger gehts wirklich nimmer.


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Denn ist also der Rest der Welt, wo regelmäßig Wettfischen stattfinden weltfremd und nur Deutschland ist einmal wieder mehr, dass Maß aller Dinge, wie auch in anderen Belangen ?
Nee, mir wird das zu blöde - ich bin raus, Verbände sollen machen was sie wollen, ich mach wie immer mein eigenes Ding und bin seit über 50 Jahren gut damit gefahren.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn ist also der Rest der Welt, wo regelmäßig Wettfischen stattfinden weltfremd *und nur Deutschland ist einmal wieder mehr, dass Maß aller Dinge, wie auch in anderen Belangen ?*
> Nee, mir wird das zu blöde - ich bin raus, Verbände sollen machen was sie wollen, ich mach wie immer mein eigenes Ding und bin seit über 50 Jahren gut damit gefahren.


 
Sehe ich ganz genauso!
Und genau diese Denke macht mir Angst und erinnert mich an dunkle Zeiten der deutschen Geschichte.
Sich für was besseres halten....sehr gefährlich.#d


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn ist also der Rest der Welt, wo regelmäßig Wettfischen stattfinden weltfremd und nur Deutschland ist einmal wieder mehr, dass Maß aller Dinge, wie auch in anderen Belangen ?
> Nee, mir wird das zu blöde - ich bin raus, Verbände sollen machen was sie wollen, ich mach wie immer mein eigenes Ding und bin seit über 50 Jahren gut damit gefahren.



Du Knispel, die Wettfischen finden auch bei uns statt. 


Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht welchen Blödsinn Fischdieb hier erzählt. In allen Bundesländern verboten?
Selbst in Bayern finden diese statt, incl. Titel, Preise etc.
Nach VDSF Ansicht eigentlich eindeutig Wettfischen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso!
> Und genau diese Denke macht mir Angst und erinnert mich an dunkle Zeiten der deutschen Geschichte.
> Sich für was besseres halten....sehr gefährlich.#d



Diese dunklen Zeiten gehn mir schon seit einigen Wochen im Bezug zur VDSF/ DAV Fusion durch den Kopf.
Nur wurden damals Querulanten an die Mauer gestellt.


----------



## Norbi (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese dunklen Zeiten gehn mir schon seit einigen Wochen im Bezug zur VDSF/ DAV Fusion durch den Kopf.
> Nur wurden damals Querulanten an die Mauer gestellt.



So sehe ich es auch,nicht umsonst hat der VDSF seine Verbandsrune.


Wettfischen finden immer noch statt,z.B. Brandung und Kutterangeln,Hamburger,Deutsche,Europa und Wltmeisterschaft.

Und das ist gut so !!!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Im Stipperforum hofft/sagt man, dass die 5 Präsidiumsmitglieder des ehemaligen DAV sich denn verstärkt für die Stipper einsetzen würden. Ich wage nicht sie aus ihren Traum zu erwecken und dort zuschreiben, dass die 7 ehemaligen VDSF´ler bestimmt gegen das Wettfischen stimmen werden ....





Norbi schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch,nicht umsonst hat der VDSF seine Verbandsrune.
> 
> 
> Wettfischen finden immer noch statt,z.B. Brandung und Kutterangeln,Hamburger,Deutsche,Europa und Wltmeisterschaft.
> ...




Ja, klar gibt es noch Wettfischen. Wieviel Prozent, schätzt ihr, finden in den noch-DAV Ländern statt ?

Und hier verweise ich nochmal auf die unter der Fuchtel des DAV stattfindenden " Sichtungsfischen" für außerdeutsche Veranstaltungen.
Das sind Veranstaltungen mit ganz klar weiterführenden Charakter. Da braucht es keinerlei Ausschreibungen, Pokale oder sonstwas, um die als illegal einzuordnen.

Aber das wird die VDSF-Abteilung schon klarstellen. Zur Not halt mit "anschei$$en", wie Knispels zuletzt eingestellter Link zeigt.

http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Dann müsste der LV Bayern aber fleissig an********n gehn.
"Bay. Feedermeisterschaft"
|supergri|kopfkrat:g:#2:

Ist aber überall Verboten?

Ich denke eher, der Begriff "Wettangeln", "Wettkampffischen" o.ä. ist Verboten.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber das wird die VDSF-Abteilung schon klarstellen. Zur Not halt mit "anschei$$en", wie Knispels zuletzt eingestellter Link zeigt.
> 
> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm



Dann wird halt zurückgesch(i)ossen...

Die dummen Jungen im DAV sind sicher nicht dümmer als die im VDSF, oder warum funktioniert hier so einiges besser als anderswo?
Oder läuft es auf die Stimmenmehrheit hinaus?

Immer wieder verbreitete Endzeitstimmung trifft auch durch permanente Wiederholung nicht eher ein.

Und wenn man etwas zwischen den Zeilen liest, kann man sich die eine oder andere Mutmaßung sparen, denn ausser ner Dreckwolke bleibt davon nix übrig.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann wird halt zurückgesch(i)ossen...
> 
> Womit ??|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Nach wie vor nehme ich Wetten an, wenn der DAV der Fusion zustimmt.
Und das hat überhaupt nix mit Dummheit zu tun, nur mit dem Pfeifen im Walde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die dummen Jungen im DAV sind sicher nicht dümmer als die im VDSF, oder warum funktioniert hier so einiges besser als anderswo?



Ahso, noch ne Frage.

Wenn die Zustimmung zur Fusion nicht durch Dummheit (Deine Version) oder mit völliger Verkennung der Tatsachen (meine Version) begründet ist, welche Vorteile hat der DAV denn von einer Fusion ?

*Warum tun die Das ?*


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Zitat:"Die dummen Jungen im DAV sind sicher nicht dümmer als die im VDSF, oder warum funktioniert hier so einiges besser als anderswo?"

Was denn z.B.?

Selbst im VDSF Hochland Bayern ist "Wettkampfangeln" "erlaubt".
Als Beispiel.

Mit lebendigem Köderfisch dürft auch ihr nicht angeln.(Evtl. nur unter Ausnahme, gab es vor 1 oder 2 Jahren in NRW auch noch, bis Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp diesen Passus aus der Fischereiverordnung streichen lies.).


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> oder warum funktioniert hier so einiges besser als anderswo?
> Oder läuft es auf die Stimmenmehrheit hinaus?
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit


 
Und warum wollt ihr das aufgeben, warum begebt ihr euch freiwillig in die Fänge von Monert und co. ? Du glaubst doch nicht allen erstes, dass das gute so bleibt bei einer Mehrheit von ehemaligen VDSF´lern, da habt ihr nichts, aber auch garnichts zu melden. Wenn ihr zustimmt werdet ihr zum 2. Mal abgewickelt, aber da kommt ihr denn selber hinter. Von euren Spezialverbänden werden nur die Behinderten übrig bleiben, die Pools werden in diesem Umfang nicht finanziert werden können und werden innerhalb von 5 Jahren auseinander fallen, aber alles bleibt ja wie es ist .Klar ändert sich für den Einzelangler nichts, er darf sich denn einen finanzierbaren See in einem finanzierbaren Verein aussuchen und dort angeln - wo anders : Gastkarte ist angesagt . Denn hat jedes Dorf seinen eigenen Club und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden ....


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ahso, noch ne Frage.
> 
> Wenn die Zustimmung zur Fusion nicht durch Dummheit (Deine Version) oder mit völliger Verkennung der Tatsachen (meine Version) begründet ist, welche Vorteile hat der DAV denn von einer Fusion ?
> 
> *Warum tun die Das ?*


 
Entschuldige bitte Ralle,
aber das mußt Du bitte die fragen, die dafür gestimmt haben oder dafür stimmen werden

Knispel: kein DAV Bund finanziert den, wie du es nennst, Pool
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> ..... die Pools werden in diesem Umfang nicht finanziert werden können und werden innerhalb von 5 Jahren auseinander fallen....



Leute, hört doch bitte auf die Gewässerpools ständig in die Diskussion zu werfen....
Man man man, wie oft noch, 
DIE POOLS SIND LÄNDERSACHE 
Vereinbarungen DER FISCHEREIRECHTSINHABER und haben NULL mit dem Bundesveband zu tun.

Sie werden auf Regionalverbandsebene - den Fischreirechtsinhabern - finanziert.
Dies funktioniert autarg von irgendwelchen Bundesverbandskaspern...


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Das mit dem Gewässerpool habe ich schon 100 mal geschrieben, scheint aber zum "Angstmachen" beliebt zu sein......wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt holt man die "Gewässerpoolkeule" raus...

...und wieso Mohnert und co?

Das Präsidum um Peter Mohnert tritt mit Rechtskraft der Eintragung des DAFV  zurück..


----------



## ivo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ich denke, es ist richtiger, dass der neue BV durch seine Handlngen indirekt Einfluss auf den Pool nehmen kann (u.a. durch Bestimmungen, generelle Entscheidungen etc.). Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist richtiger, dass der neue BV durch seine Handlngen indirekt Einfluss auf den Pool nehmen kann (u.a. durch Bestimmungen, generelle Entscheidungen etc.). Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Welche da wären Ivo?

Den Austausch der Landes-/Regionalverbände untersagen?
Einflussnahme auf Pachten?
Durch Strohmänner mit nem haufen Kohle die Pachtpreise nach oben schnellen lassen?

Zu abenteuerlich..., zudem gibt und gab es letztgenannten Punkt die letzten Jahre genug - dazu brauchte es keinen neuen BV.

Hat der VDSF dies bisher im Altbundesgebiet gemacht?
Auf die Fischereirechtsinhaber hat der BV keinen Durchgriff.

Fakt ist, dass diese Fusion uns - dem alten DAV-Land - so wie sie läuft, nichts nutzt...
aber nun an den Haaren irgendwelche Dinge herbeizuziehen hast auch du nicht nötig.


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Maßgeblich für alle Handlungen der Landesverbände ist immer das Landesfischereigesetz.
Und Blauzahn, ich hoffe dass es doch positive Auswirkungen bis in die Landesverbände hat. Ich denke nur an die Fusion des DAV Regionalverbandes Leipzig mit dem Landesverband des VDSF in Sachsen vor etlichen Jahren. 

Das ist bis heute eine runde Sache. Das sollte auch Ivo zugeben. Was gab es früher nicht alles für Ärger und Streit wegen 2 "konkurrierender" Verbände in Sachsen.....Geschichte....


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Keinen Nutzen?

Fusion aus Prinzip.
Mit einer Stimme sprechen!

Worüber?


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Keinen Nutzen?
> 
> Fusion aus Prinzip.
> Mit einer Stimme sprechen!
> ...



Hör doch mit diesen platten Kommentaren auf, oder willst du dich anhand deiner Beitragszahlen profilieren?

Es ist wie es ist...
das hält niemand auf und auch der fünfundzwanzigtausendste Beitrag über das WARUM, ändert da nichts.

Wir könnten genauso fragen, warum 75% der Delegierten im VDSF dafür gestimmt haben...

Bringt genauso wenig !

Ich frage mich so langsam, was das Ziel der Diskussion ist, wenn man permanent Tatsachen verdreht - diese ausdiskutiert um am Ende wieder am Anfang zu stehen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Maßgeblich für alle Handlungen der Landesverbände ist immer das Landesfischereigesetz.
> Und Blauzahn, ich hoffe dass es doch positive Auswirkungen bis in die Landesverbände hat. Ich denke nur an die Fusion des DAV Regionalverbandes Leipzig mit dem Landesverband des VDSF in Sachsen vor etlichen Jahren.
> 
> Das ist bis heute eine runde Sache. Das sollte auch Ivo zugeben. Was gab es früher nicht alles für Ärger und Streit wegen 2 "konkurrierender" Verbände in Sachsen.....Geschichte....



Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und ist sicherlich besser als dieser Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ich denke, so schlau bist DU selbst, dass ich Dir wirklich nicht erklären muss, warum ein einheitlicher Dachverband für eine Sportart/Passion/Sache/Hobby besser ist als 2 oder 3.


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ja, die Konkurenz führte in Sachsen dazu, dass wir uns mit Pachtpreisen gegenseitig überboten haben...ist das das was Du darunter verstehst bzw. möchtest?

Auf der einen seite wird vorhergesagt....der Pool fliegt auseinander, die Wessis überbieten Euch im Osten....dann wieder....Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft....

Ahhh..jetzt verstehe ich was gewollt ist......2 oder mehrere konkurrierende Verbände, die sich gegenseitig überbieten und wenns gut geht, auch noch bekämpfen...


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hör doch mit diesen platten Kommentaren auf, oder willst du dich anhand deiner Beitragszahlen profilieren?
> 
> Es ist wie es ist...
> das hält niemand auf und auch der fünfundzwanzigtausendste Beitrag über das WARUM, ändert da nichts.
> ...



Ich verstehe Deine Aufregung nicht.
Noch ist die Fusion nicht durch. Man kann diese somit aufhalten.

Wenn Du aber behauptest, die alten DAV LV hätten keinen nutzen, dann ist doch die Frage nach dem Sinn der Fusion wohl berechtigt.
Oder war die Behauptung "keinen Nutzen" nur eine Platitüde von Dir?


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Fischdieb...

Du machst es Dir ein wenig zu einfach.

Sicherlich ist das Überbieten bei den Pachtpreisen auf den ersten Blick negativ. Aber die Angler bzw. die Vereine haben die Wahl zwischen A oder B.
Man wird sicherlich zu einem Verband tendieren der das bessere Angebot zu einem akzeptablen Preis hat.
Ein Verband, dem die Mitglieder wegrennen, wird sicherlich nicht die Pachtpreise in die Höhe treiben (können).

Das Thema mit einer Stimme sprechen und z.B. DFV hatten wir schon in einem anderen Thread.

Unmöglich wäre dies also mit 2 Verbänden also nicht gewesen.

Eine Wahl haben ist immerhin besser als keine Wahl zu haben.


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Du hast das Prinzip des Pools immer noch nicht begriffen
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du hast das Prinzip des Pools immer noch nicht begriffen
> Gruß A.



Wer redet vom Pool? Ich nicht!


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ja, die Konkurenz führte in Sachsen dazu, dass wir uns mit Pachtpreisen gegenseitig überboten haben...ist das das was Du darunter verstehst bzw. möchtest?
> 
> ..


 
Nee, das nennt sich Angebot und Nachfrage bzw. freie Marktwirtschaft - ist euch doch schon einmal von der "Treuhand" vorgemacht worden ...


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber behauptest, die alten DAV LV hätten keinen nutzen, dann ist doch die Frage nach dem Sinn der Fusion wohl berechtigt.



Ob diese Frage sinnvoll ist, mußt du mit dir selbst klarmachen und wenn du, wie in deinem Posting an Fischdieb, erneut aus Unkenntnis der Funktionsweise des Pools, irgendwelche Dinge konstruierst, hast du dich damit selbst der Grundlage für sinnvolle und weiterführende Diskussionen beraubt.

Zudem zweifle ich langsam und speziell bei dir, an einer eigenen Meinung, denn alles was ich bisher von dir las, sind Wiederholungen dessen, was im jeweiligen Thread Mainstream ist.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nee, das nennt sich Angebot und Nachfrage bzw. freie Marktwirtschaft - ist euch doch schon einmal von der "Treuhand" vorgemacht worden ...



Und du meinst, dieser Marktmechanismus greift erst jetzt mit der Fusion?
Guten Morgen nach Bremen #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Rene,

ich sehe hier nur einen, der wild um sich beißt.

Meiner Frage auf Deine Bemerkung bist Du geflissentlich ausgewichen.




Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann wird halt zurückgesch(i)ossen...
> 
> Womit? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ahso, noch ne Frage.
> 
> Wenn die Zustimmung zur Fusion nicht durch Dummheit (Deine Version) oder mit völliger Verkennung der Tatsachen (meine Version) begründet ist, welche Vorteile hat der DAV denn von einer Fusion ?
> 
> *Warum tun die Das ?*




Also Rene, warum will die Mehrheit des DAV, oder vielleicht gar alle, diese Fusion ?

Die müssen sich doch was dabei gedacht haben, wenn die nicht dumm sind.

Klär uns Kritiker, die Du immer wieder zurecht zuweisen versuchst, doch bitte auf.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ob diese Frage sinnvoll ist, mußt du mit dir selbst klarmachen und wenn du, wie in deinem Posting an Fischdieb, erneut aus Unkenntnis der Funktionsweise des Pools, irgendwelche Dinge konstruierst, hast du dich damit selbst der Grundlage für sinnvolle und weiterführende Diskussionen beraubt.
> 
> Zudem zweifle ich langsam und speziell bei dir, an einer eigenen Meinung, denn alles was ich bisher von dir las, sind Wiederholungen dessen, was im jeweiligen Thread Mainstream ist.




So langsam machst Du Dich lächerlich.

Ich habe kein Bezug zum Pool genommen. 

Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf den Streit zweier LV. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich bezweifel das Du meine Beiträge überhaupt gelesen und begriffen hast.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und du meinst, dieser Marktmechanismus greift erst jetzt mit der Fusion?
> Guten Morgen nach Bremen #h



Die richtige Antwort von Knispel auf das Gejammer der Preistreiberei zwischen den LV.


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Nochmal eine Antwort, dann reicht es. 
Das der Osten verbandsseitig so gut mit Gewässern versorgt ist und das Angler in Brandenburg, Sachsen oder auch Sachsen-Anhalt halt nur für ca. 100 € in allen 3 Ländern anglen gehen können , ist darauf zurückzuführen das es halt nur einen Verband im Land gibt, der sich um die Anpachtung von Gewässern kümmert und nicht 100 konkurrierende Vereine oder Privatpersonen, die sich gegenseitig überbieten. 
Wo das hinführt sehe ich ja in jeden westlichen Bundesland.....


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ralle,

die Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Angler wollen diese Fusion nicht. 
Sie bekommen sie übergestülpt von einem Gerüst bzw. LV-Geflecht, welche, angefangen mt dem LAVB, die Schnautze voll haben von einem untätigen Bundesverband.

Sie sehen sich dabei so stark, eventuelle Mehrheitsentscheidungen im neuen Verband zu kippen...
was es aber noch zu beweisen gilt.

Was mich aber so fürchterlich aufregt und warum ich ggf. manchmal etwas barsch daherkomme ist der Umstand, dass hier Diskussionen um Dinge geführt werden, von denen anscheinend die wenigsten überhaupt wissen worum es geht.

Der Pool ist das beste Beispiel dafür und ich habe mehrfach versucht zu erklären, wie dieser funktioniert....
aber nee - an der nächsten Ecke droht wieder das Poolgespenst und wird in einem Atemzug mit Marktwirtschaft genannt und dem dann im neuen fusionierten Verband fehlendem Geld.
Das ist einfach Kokolores, welcher jeder Grundlage und entbehrt und der mich masslos aufregt.

Die Diskussion verfällt leider immer wieder in das altbewährte Muster -> Ihr Ossis werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt, ihr habt doch keine Ahnung wie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert.
Dabei ist es uns in den Regional- und Landesverbänden in den letzten 23 Jahren, trotz Marktwirtschaft, gelungen etwas aufzubauen und auch zu erhalten, was anderswo - nämlich bei euch - nicht möglich war und ist.
Hier steht die Gemeinschaft der Angler noch über dem Eigentum und das ist der große und bedeutende Unterschied.

Ja, und wen nun wieder irgendeiner mit der Frage kommt, warum man sich die Fusion antut.....

ICH WEISS ES NICHT !


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Zur Erinnerung



Sharpo schrieb:


> So langsam machst Du Dich lächerlich.
> 
> Ich habe kein Bezug zum Pool genommen.
> 
> ...



machst du hier



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fischdieb...
> 
> Du machst es Dir ein wenig zu einfach.
> 
> ...



aus dem Überbieten von zwei Interessenten
zwei Landesverbände...
Wobei es eigentlich nur einen gibt.

Die Wahl wäre dann 
A - Regionalverband (wohlgemerkt nicht Landesverband der pachtet nichts) mit mehreren Hektar Wasserfläche und etlichen KM Fliessgewässer
oder 
B - eine Pachtgemeinschaft mit 30 km Fließgewässer und ein paar Tümpeln mit sehr hohen "Eintrittspreisen"

Starke Auswahl oder?

Du muß das Prinzip des Pools verstehen und auch gewillt sein dieses zu verstehen.

Ansonsten drehst du dich im Kreis...


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum Du Dich so auf den Pool fixierst.

Nur weil Knispel diesen wieder ins Spiel brachte?
War bei mir nie die Rede von.

Ich habe jedeglich Dein verneinen des Nutzen dieser Fusion angesprochen und von Fischdieb die Preistreiberei der Verbände.

Ob nun die LV sich gegenseitig die Preise hoch jubeln oder dort noch ein dritte oder vierte Interessengemeinschaft..
Ist doch wohl Schnuppe.  Konkurrenz belebt im allg. das Geschäft und ist normalerweise nicht zum Nachteil des Kunden. Der Kunde wäre hier der Angler.
Und das hat jetzt nichts mit der Belehrung zwischen Ost und West zu tun.

Wenn ich als Angelverein die Wahl zwischen A oder B habe, wähle ich das bessere Angebot.
Bei einem Verband habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen Verband A und Verbandslos. Und als Verbandsloser kann es passieren erschwerten Zugang zu den Gewässern zu bekommen. Egal ob Pool oder sonst was.

Von daher ist mir Konkurrenz lieber als ein Monopol.

Sollte auch in eure Köpfe gehen.

Und euer Pool ist mir so etwas von scheiss egal...und ob dieser so einen grossen Vorteil gegenüber der hier im Westen gelltenden Regelung ist ...darüber kann man diskutieren.
Aber dazu sollte man auch Ahnung haben wie es in der alten BRD geregelt ist..


----------



## Dunraven (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Es wird sich niemand für Wettfischen einsetzen, da "Wettfischen" auf Grundlager aller Landesfischereigesetze verboten ist. Was erlaubt ist, dass sind Hegefischen, die nach bestimmten Regeln und einem definierten Hegeziel durchgeführt werden können.
> Es wäre auch unsinnig und weltfremd, sich als politisches Ziel zu setzen, Wettkämpfe gesetzlich zu etablieren.




Naja aber gerade die aus SH sagen ja ausdrücklich das sie jetzt wieder Wettfischen machen dürfen. WM, EM, ect. alles kein Problem in SH. Es muss nur nebenbei noch der Hege dienen, dann darf da jede Art von Wettfischen stattfinden. Ihr Landesfischereigesetz erlaubt es und es gibt nullkommanullnull Probleme wenn sie welche machen. Finanzamt, ect. kein Problem. Wettfischen in SH laut LV kein Problem sondern ausdrücklich erlaubt.



Knispel schrieb:


> Auch frage ich mich bei "Hegefischen",  die mehrmals jährlich z.B. am Silo ausgetragen werden, ob die  Bestandsregulierung mit der Angelrute überhaupt greift, ansonsten müsste  man sich einmal über eine Netzaktion gedanken machen.



Muss man nicht!
In den Kanälen da, wie z.B. der *sacrow* *paretzer* kanal muss jedes Jahr eine vorgeschriebene Menge Fisch raus. Wird das nicht mit den Angeln geschafft, dann kommt der Kutter mit dem Netz. Da wird also geschaut wieviel bei den Angeln rausgekommen ist und der Rest wird dann noch raus geholt. Wurde mir mehrfach so erzählt, war ich auch skeptisch, aber konnte es dann auch irgendwo selber nachlesen das es wohl wirklich so ist. 

Etwas gesucht http://www.bigtackle.eu/page/5/
Da findet man etwas weiter unten die Änderungen der _* Fischereiordnung des Landes Brandenburg,*_ und dadrin auch der Punkt Hegeplan in dem festgelegt werden muss wieviel raus muss. Da steht auch unter berücksichtuigung der Fänge der Angler drin. Ebenfalls muss man halt jedes Angeln vorher umfangreich anmelden, ect. 

Also so wild west wie Du meinst ist das nicht. Und das die einfach so Hegefischen ansetzen ist erst recht nicht. Es ist schon alles klar geregelt, und wo die Angeln nicht greift gibt es eben dann für den Rest eben auch andere Lösungen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage der Vereinbarkeit zwischen Hegefischen, Preise und Siegerehrung etc..


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Na siehste, jetzt ist das rot in den Augen wieder schwächer geworden.




Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> die Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Angler wollen diese Fusion nicht.
> 
> ...



Und der Letzte Absatz ist ein schielen in die Vergangenheit. *Wenn* es dieses Solidaritätsgefühl, über den puren Wunsch, billig zu angeln, noch gäbe, würde der DAV sich nicht an den VDSF ausliefern. Ihr könnt Euch nicht ohne Stolz an die Brust heften, eine Übernahme 23 Jahre verhindert zu haben.
Doch diejenigen die dafür hauptverantwortlich sind, die den Laden zusammengehalten und für die Werte des DAV gestanden haben, *die sind nicht mehr*. 

Und heute sind die "Ossis" keinen Deut besser oder schlechter, als die überwiegende Mehrzahl der "Wessies".
Man lässt sich ausbeuten und fremdbestimmen. Man köpft den Boten, der die schlechte Nachricht bringt und hofft, dass es so schlimm nicht kommen wird. "Hüben wie Drüben".


Du bist, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wie wir gegen die Fusion. Und wie wir kannst Du die Frage nach dem Sinn dieser Fusion nicht beantworten.

Du erweckst aber den Eindruck, gegen uns zu sein. Verstehe ich nicht. Möchtest Du, oder die "Ossis" gerne alleine dagegen sein, um den Anschein von Selbstständigkeit zu erwecken ?
Darf man als "Ossi" nicht gemeinsam mit "Wessie"-Kollegen dagegen sein, weil man dann "fremdbestimmt" ist ?

Wenn ja, ist das Bullshit hoch drei. Es gibt kein Ossi-Wessie mehr, keine Mauer. Es gibt aber noch den kleinen Prozentsatz Geld- und Machtgeiler Protagonisten, die sich seinerzeit am Mauerfall gelabt haben.

Das war und ist nicht der normale Bürger, der normale Angler.
Und wenn man sich heute immer noch gegen diese Mehrheit ganz normaler Bürger "solidarisch" zeigt, dann hat das nix mit Solidarität zu tun, sondern mit Abkapseln. Dann kann die Mauer auch gleich wieder aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Zupper (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

@Fischdieb
Ich bin auch schon seit Jahrzehnten DAV-Mitglied.
Wenn ich Deine Beiträge hier im Forum lese, frage ich mich ernst-
haft ob Du DAV-Mitglied bist oder ein "Verkappter" des VDSF-BV.
Wie kann man als DAV-Mitglied über Wochen soviel Scheixxe er-
zählen und krampfhaft versuchen allen anderen die Konfusion schmackhft zumachen? Da "schämt" man sich ja DAV'ler zu sein.
Wollen doch mal sehen wozu der  Gewässerpool und ähnliche
Annehmlichkeiten nach der Konfusion verkommen.
Ob Du Deine heutigen Meinungen dann noch aufrecht erhältst.??
Nix für ungut,aber mancher lernt halt nie aus.
MfG Zupper


----------



## Revilo62 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Hallo Blauzahn, 
ich bin seit mehr als 40 Jahren mit gaaaanz kurzen Unterbrechungen Angler im DAV, seit mehr als 10 Jahren bevorzuge ich den Kartenkauf bei meinem Tackle-dealer ohne weitere Rechte und Pflichten und schon garnicht mit Versammlungen, warum, weil die Versammlungen letztendlich fast nur um internas des Vereins gingen, die Marken abgeholt wurden und der Vorstand immer wieder gewählt wurde, ob er seinen Job machte oder nicht !!!!!!!
Die große Angelpolitik wurde fast garnicht besprochen, nur wenn wieder irgendwas zum Nachteil aller geändert wurde. 
Ich bin sehr oft am Wasser und gehöre zu den Anglern, die nicht nur Morjen oder Petri sagen, sondern auch gern Fragen zu Angeltechnikn beantworten. Wenn ich in den letzten Monaten mal zur Fusion fragte , kam nur immer, die werden es schon richten, für uns ändert sich nichts, Hauptsache ich kann günstig angeln gehen, Gedanken hat sich kaum einer drüber gemacht und wenn, dann kam von den Vereinen, selbst aus dem KV nur, es ändert sich nichts für uns --> das ist Verdummung pur. Und die heile Welt und Solidarität ist im Verein noch Tatsache aber darüber hinaus Träumerei.
Wenn diese Fusion durchgezogen wird, dann Gute Nacht, oder warum hat sich mit der neuen Satzung der BV Eingriffsrechte in die LV-Arbeit gesichert ? und das auch noch fast einstimmig.
Ich kenne auch nicht die tatsächlichen Gründe, warum der DAV die noch immer auf der Internetseite gültigen Statements verrät , aber mit der Mehrheit im BV seitens der VDSF-Fraktion ist das bisherige nicht zu halten,es gibt reichlich Erklärungsbedarf zu angelpolitischen Themen, abeauch die Rechtsnachfolge bezüglich der Pachtgewässer usw. usw. usw. 
Wenn es tatsächlich so viele Gegenstimmen gibt, wie kommt denn so ein katastrophales Ergebnisder Probeabstimmung im November zustande ? Sind doch unsere Delegierten, oder doch nicht? Haben die einen klaren Auftrag mit dem entsprechenden Hintergrund, der dafür notwendig ist, oder sind es die immer verfügbaren Ja-Sager ?
Ja es stimmt, es gehört eine Menge Mut dazu, öffentlich mal "NEIN" zu sagen, dazu muß ich aber mal meine "Gutgläubigkeit und Königstreue" ablegen, mein Hirn einschalten, hinterfragen , auf den Sack gehen und meine 
eigenen Gedanken äußern.
Aus Bequemlichkeit abnicken kostet vielen das Hobby, davon bin ich überzeugt. Ich bin Mobil, kann auch nach Polen oder an freie Gewässer fahren, aber wieviele können sich das garnicht leisten, haben sich das mal die Delegierten und Funktionäre gefragt.
Nun kommt nicht auf die Idee zu fragen, warum ich nicht , ganz einfach, irgendwann kommt der Punkt,wo man sich selbst eingestehen muß, dass hier Hopfen und Malz verloren ist. Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht, es wird nichts passieren, hauptsache ich kann billig angeln, ich kann es nicht mehr hören ......
23 Jahre nach derWende sollteauch der letzte Ostdeutsche gemerkt haben, wie dieser Staat "Funktionärt",da bleibt kein Platz für Sentimentalitäten und schon garnicht für Angler
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du erweckst aber den Eindruck, gegen uns zu sein. Verstehe ich nicht. Möchtest Du, oder die "Ossis" gerne alleine dagegen sein, um den Anschein von Selbstständigkeit zu erwecken ?
> Darf man als "Ossi" nicht gemeinsam mit "Wessie"-Kollegen dagegen sein, weil man dann "fremdbestimmt" ist ?
> 
> Wenn ja, ist das Bullshit hoch drei. Es gibt kein Ossi-Wessie mehr, keine Mauer. Es gibt aber noch den kleinen Prozentsatz Geld- und Machtgeiler Protagonisten, die sich seinerzeit am Mauerfall gelabt haben.
> ...



Na das ist ja mal nen Konstrukt.
Hut ab, auf sowas muß man erstmal kommen. ;+|supergri


Ja, ich bin gegen die Fusion.
Und ja, ich bin auch gegen hier verbreitete Halbwahrheiten,
deshalb wohl ja, nach deiner Folgerung, auch gegen Euch - die Gegner der Fusion.

Demnach gibt es bei dir auch nur ein Dafür und ein Dagegen?

Damit kann ich leben und denke, ihr auch. #h

Trotzdem muß man sich, genauer ich mich, schon ein wenig am Kopf kratzen, ob deiner Zeilen...

Das Verständnis für den, wie auch das Verstehen des Anderen, hängt immer ein Stück weit mit eigener Offenheit zusammen.
Diese Offenheit kann ich leider in den Diskussionen nicht erkennen. 
Wenn man z.B. von Seiten der Administration im AB gezielt - und jetzt komme ich wieder zu meinem Lieblingsthema -> den Gewässerpool <- in die Diskussion einbringt und dieser von den meisten Diskutierenden nicht im Ansatz verstanden wird, kann man das nur als Kalkül bezeichnen - Stimmung zu machen -
Dies hinzunehmen ist nicht mein Stil und deswegen bin ich wohl gegen Euch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hallo Blauzahn,
> ich bin seit mehr als 40 Jahren mit gaaaanz kurzen Unterbrechungen Angler im DAV, seit mehr als 10 Jahren bevorzuge ich den Kartenkauf bei meinem Tackle-dealer ohne weitere Rechte und Pflichten und schon garnicht mit Versammlungen, warum, weil die Versammlungen letztendlich fast nur um internas des Vereins gingen, die Marken abgeholt wurden und der Vorstand immer wieder gewählt wurde, ob er seinen Job machte oder nicht !!!!!!!......................



Danke, für den gesamten Beitrag.#6


----------



## ha.jo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Hallo Sharpo


  Bleib doch locker.:q


  @All
  Völlig zurecht geht Rene der Kamm hoch, wenn immer wieder Schwachsinn zum Gewässerpool geschrieben wird.
  Unendlich durchgekaut, immer wieder klar dargelegt und erklärt.
  Nö, da wird weiter der Pool zur reinen Stimmungsmache missbraucht.
  Schlimm deshalb, weil es häufig User sind, die weder die Zusammenhänge, vertraglichen Grundlagen, das Prinzip des Pools/Fonds, den Grundgedanken und die tiefe Verwurzelung innerhalb der „betroffenen“ Anglerschaft, den Vereinen egal ob regional oder Land verstehen.
  Mittlerweile, behaupte ich, auch heute noch nicht verstanden haben.|rolleyes
  Man dachte einfach aus „*konstruierten*“ einen Nutzen zu erzielen in der Hoffnung Bewegung gegen die Fusion zu erzeugen.
  Leider sinnlos verpuffte Zeit und Mühe, weil haltlos und miserabel informiert.
  Über 20zig Jahre nach der Wende besteht er noch. Mit DAV, VDSF Landes-, Regionalverbänden.
  Trotz aller Konkurrenz hat sich nichts daran geändert.
  Die Abstimmung am WE wird pro Fusion laufen, leider!
  Wer sich verzweifelt an den Pool/Fond gebetsmühlenartig klammert, versäumt die Zeit für das Wesentliche.
  Die, um ein Wort (Angler) erweiterte, Aussage von Kurt Walter Götz, bringt es auf den Punkt!




> Wie schön wäre die ( Angler ) Welt, wenn jeder nur die Hälfte von dem täte, was er von anderen verlangt.


Daran mangelt es!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Demnach gibt es bei dir auch nur ein Dafür und ein Dagegen?




Ja selbstredend, was denn sonst.

Fusion ja oder Nein, das ist die Kernfrage.

Ein bisschen fusionieren geht nicht. 

Entweder man ist für die Fusion, oder man ist dagegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



ha.jo schrieb:


> @All
> Völlig zurecht geht Rene der Kamm hoch, wenn immer wieder Schwachsinn zum Gewässerpool geschrieben wird.
> Unendlich durchgekaut, immer wieder klar dargelegt und erklärt.




Rene schießt hier schon in alle Richtungen, als der Pool hier noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde. Blätter einfach mal zurück.

Er nutzt die Pooldiskussion jetzt nur, um die ganze Diskussion ad absurdum zu führen. 

Warum, hat er bis jetzt noch nicht verraten. 

Klar dürfte sein, dass der Pool bei einem Erhalt des DAV in keinem Fall gefährdet wäre. Ob das mit der Fusion so ist, kann man glauben oder hoffen wie man möchte.

Und niemand weiß und kann erklären, warum der DAV im VDSF aufgelöst werden möchte.

*Das* ist der Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



revilo62 schrieb:


> hallo blauzahn,
> ich bin seit mehr als 40 jahren mit gaaaanz kurzen unterbrechungen angler im dav, seit mehr als 10 jahren bevorzuge ich den kartenkauf bei meinem tackle-dealer ohne weitere rechte und pflichten und schon garnicht mit versammlungen, warum, weil die versammlungen letztendlich fast nur um internas des vereins gingen, die marken abgeholt wurden und der vorstand immer wieder gewählt wurde, ob er seinen job machte oder nicht !!!!!!!
> Die große angelpolitik wurde fast garnicht besprochen, nur wenn wieder irgendwas zum nachteil aller geändert wurde.
> Ich bin sehr oft am wasser und gehöre zu den anglern, die nicht nur morjen oder petri sagen, sondern auch gern fragen zu angeltechnikn beantworten. Wenn ich in den letzten monaten mal zur fusion fragte , kam nur immer, die werden es schon richten, für uns ändert sich nichts, hauptsache ich kann günstig angeln gehen, gedanken hat sich kaum einer drüber gemacht und wenn, dann kam von den vereinen, selbst aus dem kv nur, es ändert sich nichts für uns --> das ist verdummung pur. Und die heile welt und solidarität ist im verein noch tatsache aber darüber hinaus träumerei.
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Servus Revilo



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hallo Blauzahn,
> ich bin seit mehr als 40 Jahren mit gaaaanz kurzen Unterbrechungen Angler im DAV, seit mehr als 10 Jahren bevorzuge ich den Kartenkauf bei meinem Tackle-dealer ohne weitere Rechte und Pflichten und schon garnicht mit Versammlungen, warum, weil die Versammlungen letztendlich fast nur um internas des Vereins gingen, die Marken abgeholt wurden und der Vorstand immer wieder gewählt wurde, ob er seinen Job machte oder nicht !!!!!!!
> Die große Angelpolitik wurde fast garnicht besprochen, nur wenn wieder irgendwas zum Nachteil aller geändert wurde.
> Ich bin sehr oft am Wasser und gehöre zu den Anglern, die nicht nur Morjen oder Petri sagen, sondern auch gern Fragen zu Angeltechnikn beantworten. Wenn ich in den letzten Monaten mal zur Fusion fragte , kam nur immer, die werden es schon richten, für uns ändert sich nichts, Hauptsache ich kann günstig angeln gehen, Gedanken hat sich kaum einer drüber gemacht und wenn, dann kam von den Vereinen, selbst aus dem KV nur, es ändert sich nichts für uns --> das ist Verdummung pur. Und die heile Welt und Solidarität ist im Verein noch Tatsache aber darüber hinaus Träumerei.
> ...



auch ich danke dir für deinen Beitrag, denn
er zeigt ganz deutlich, wo die Defizite liegen.
Da sitzen ein paar alte Männer in den Vorständen - weil die da schon immer sitzen - und kein anderer bereit ist was zu machen.
Verständlich, man will ja nur Angeln...
Aber - und das auch ohne die kommende Fusion - muß man als Angler etwas mehr tun, um auch weiterhin das zu machen, was man am liebsten macht.
Viele Vereine in unserer Region haben das gleiche Problem, sie überaltern und Nachwuchs bleibt aus.
Viele haben die Nase voll und gehen raus... kaufen sich Wochenkarten oder angeln nur noch im Urlaub.
Aber, es geht auch anders, weil wir in unserem Verein z.B. versuchen alle mitzunehmen, zu informieren, wir nutzen moderne Kommunikationsmittel und haben eine vernünftige Jugendarbeit.
Verbandspolitik ist das Dach, das Fundament die Vereine....
wenn das Dach wegfliegt, steht das Haus trotzdem noch #h

Petri Heil und Glück Auf!
nach Berlin


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Verbandspolitik ist das Dach, das Fundament die Vereine....
> wenn das Dach wegfliegt, steht das Haus trotzdem noch #h



Ein Haus ohne Dach ist nach spätestens drei Jahren eine baufällige Ruine und muss abgerissen werden. Mit einem maroden Dach dauert es ein wenig länger.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Haus ohne Dach ist nach spätestens drei Jahren eine baufällige Ruine und muss abgerissen werden. Mit einem maroden Dach dauert es ein wenig länger.



Bei dir dann 3 Mio. Angler die das marode Dach festhalten,
oder gar 3 Mio. Regenschirme?

Ich bin raus jetzt...

Schönen Abend


----------



## Zoddl (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ähhh Moment... kurzer Einwand!

Es freut mich ja, dass ihr euch alle über Revilos Beitrag freut. Aber anscheinend versteh ich da wohl sein Beitrag falsch:


Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hallo Blauzahn,
> ich bin seit mehr als 40 Jahren mit gaaaanz kurzen Unterbrechungen Angler im DAV, seit mehr als 10 Jahren bevorzuge ich den Kartenkauf bei meinem Tackle-dealer ohne weitere Rechte und Pflichten und schon garnicht mit Versammlungen, warum, *weil die Versammlungen letztendlich fast nur um internas des Vereins gingen, die Marken abgeholt wurden und der Vorstand immer wieder gewählt wurde, ob er seinen Job machte oder nicht !!!!!!!
> Die große Angelpolitik wurde fast garnicht besprochen, nur wenn wieder irgendwas zum Nachteil aller geändert wurde. *
> 
> ...


Wer nach 30 Jahren Vereinsmitgliedschaft (vermutlich... wegen der kleinen Unterbrechungen  ) sich bezüglich Versammlungen gerade so an den Kartenkauf, Vorstandsentlastung (Interna?) und Vorsitzendenwahl erinnert, war vermutlich 30 Jahre lang nur auf der JHV???
Das Fazit am Ende des Beitrags, auch wenn es tatsächlich in seinem Verein derart gewesen sein sollte... überlese ich deshalb absichtlich.


Würde ich persönlich so nicht gelten lassen!



Nix für ungut!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Revilo62 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

neeeeeeeeeeeee, das lass ich so nicht stehen, 
1. Ich hab schon 40 Jahre Vereinsmitgliedschaft voll, die Unterbrechungen sind teilweise beruflich bedingt oder z.B. Wehrdienst
2. In den ca. 10 Vereinen, bedingt durch Wohnortwechsel, lief es dennoch immer ähnlich ab, weil: die JHV war die einzigste Sitzung die zumindest von 70% der Mitglieder besucht war, die restlichen Vereinssitzungen fanden entweder nach den berühmten Veranstaltungen wie den Vereinsangeln, getarntes Spanferkelessen mit Pilssuppe :g oder nach den"Aufbaueinsätzen" statt .
Nun muß der Vollständigkeit halber auch gesagt werden, dass es hier um sogenannte Betriebssportgruppen ( BSG) ging und die Meisten im Schichtbetrieb arbeiteten. Lediglich die ganz Alten oder die Knirpse waren immer da.
Ich will ja nicht alles schlechtreden, mag ja in anderen Vereinen auch anders funktionieren, ich habs nicht so erlebt oder erleben können.
Die Probleme Vereinsarbeit kann man aber auch mit der Kirche vergleichen, wird nicht zeitgemäß und interessant gewerkelt, dann bleiben oder gehen eben die Mitstreiter aus, die Jugend will nun mal bespasst werden, aber auch was lernen, aber eben nicht wie vor 100 Jahren, da gilt es neue Wege zu gehen, wenn man es will.
Schaut Euch doch mal in anderen Freds um, was für Fragen von geraden jungen Angelfreunden kommen, da graust es , da fragt man sich, wozu die Fischerprüfung gemacht wird und vieles mehr.
Ja, letztendlich ist der Scherbenhaufen vor dem wir stehen Ergebnis unserer eigenen Unterlassungen, nur wenn es den Verbänden nur noch um Mitgliederzahlen geht, eine Frau Dr. als jahrelangeWeggefährtin der Angler gefeiert wird ( lächerlich bei der VITA) mit den Funktionären und Halbwahrheiten wird das nichts und wir Angler werden, wenn wir es nicht schon sind, zum Gespött der Gesellschaft .
Zur Not muß ich dann ein Gewässer pachten, suche mir ein paar Gleichgesinnte und eröffne meinen eigenen kleinen Gewässerpool aufVereinsebene ohne Funktionäre und Möchtegernanglerpräsidentinnen. Es soll noch eine Reihe von Gewässern zur Pacht geben, vielleicht auch demnächst noch ein paar mehr.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Die Abstimmung mit den Füßen weg von den Verbänden läuft doch schon lange, und das trotz weiter steigender Zahlen an Prüfungen - das wird eben jetzt beschleunigt duch diese Art der Fusion und dem Verhalten der dafür Verantwortlichen...

Ich bedaure das, da ich eine GUTE Organisation für wirklich wichtig halte..

Die Schreiberlinge bei Jäger habens zumindest auch erkannt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## Fischdieb (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Revil62, denk dran, sobald Du Dir ein paar Weggefährten suchts und Gewässer pachten willst, ist es aus rechtlicher Sicht ganz gut einen Verein zu gründen und schwupps bist Du Funktionär, machst Versammlungen, erhebst Beiträge......dann liegt es an Dir wie zeitgemäß Du bist. 

Und die "unten" werden auf Dich da "oben"schimpfen...egal warum...weil man halt auf die da oben schimpft....
Noch gibt es den DAFV nicht, aber der scheint schon jetzt an allen dran schuld zu sein was in so manchen Verein in den letzten 20 Jahren falsch gelaufen ist. 

Keiner hat Lust was zu machen im Verein, aber gemeckert wird ausgiebig und genußvoll...


----------



## Zoddl (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> 2. In den ca. 10 Vereinen, bedingt durch Wohnortwechsel, lief es dennoch immer ähnlich ab, weil: die JHV war die einzigste Sitzung die zumindest von 70% der Mitglieder besucht war, die restlichen Vereinssitzungen fanden entweder nach den berühmten Veranstaltungen wie den Vereinsangeln, getarntes Spanferkelessen mit Pilssuppe :g oder nach den"Aufbaueinsätzen" statt .


Alles klar, danke! Ich hab jetzt deinen Beitrag auf jedenfall besser verstanden bzw. ist jetzt für mich auch nachvollziehbar!#6


----------



## Revilo62 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Revil62, denk dran, sobald Du Dir ein paar Weggefährten suchts und Gewässer pachten willst, ist es aus rechtlicher Sicht ganz gut einen Verein zu gründen und schwupps bist Du Funktionär, machst Versammlungen, erhebst Beiträge......dann liegt es an Dir wie zeitgemäß Du bist.
> an uns, an uns liegt es , ein Verein lebt vom WIR, klingt wie eine Phrase, ist aber so
> Leider verliert sich der WIR-Gedanke auf dem Weg nach oben, über den LV bis hin zum BV
> Das mit dem Gewässer ist ja auch eine Fiktion, wenn auch nicht abwägig, das könnte auch der Anfang für einen neuen Verbandsein |bigeyes, ne Spass beiseite, ein Verband mit Klasing an der Spitze würde schon reichen, Grüße an die Freunde in NDS
> ...


Diese Aussage lass ich mal so nicht stehen, ich habe volle Hochachtung vor jedem, der für die Sache einsteht, sich einbringt und verändern will, ich habe Hochachtung vor allen Funktionären, die eine gewisse Bodenhaftung behalten haben, ich hasse aber Menschen, die was vorgeben, was sie nicht leben und leisten können, nur weil sie ein bestimmtes parteibuch oder Kontakte haben und damit der Masse was vorgaukeln, davon haben wir genug in diesem Land.
Wie dekadent ist das denn, dass man die Kündigung abgibt und gleichzeitig erklärt, wir schauen mal wies anläuft und wenn es uns gefällt, dann ziehen wir die Kündigung zurück, da stinkt es förmlich nach Erpressung.
Sorry, aber ist es so schwer: schwarz/oder weiss  nicht grau ,
ja/ oder nein  nicht jein,  ich meine nicht wirklich, aber vielleicht bin ich deswegen auch nicht in die Politik gegangen.
Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ha.jo (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



> Zitat:Ralle24
> 
> Die Pools sind eine ganz andere Baustelle und Hausnummer. Selbstredend wird sich da in Zukunft einiges verändern. Da ist Kohle zu holen, und die wird geholt. Aber das hier zu diskutieren führt zu nichts. Das wird die Zeit beweisen.


  Doch und gerade hier im Board sollte diese Diskussion zu den Pools geführt werden.
  Behauptungen, wie hier im Board geäußert, auch belegbar sein!
  Erfordert zwar grundlegendes Wissen, Kenntnisse um getätigte Aussagen zu belegen, aber nötig um für User zwischen Polemik und Fakten unterscheiden zu können.



> Zitat:Revilo62  Zur Not muß ich dann ein Gewässer pachten, suche mir ein paar Gleichgesinnte und eröffne meinen eigenen kleinen Gewässerpool aufVereinsebene ohne Funktionäre und Möchtegernanglerpräsidentinnen. Es soll noch eine Reihe vonGewässern zur Pacht geben, vielleicht auch demnächst noch ein paar mehr.


Grundlegende rechtliche Voraussetzungen erfüllst du bestimmt? 





> Zitat:Blauzahn
> 
> Ja, ich bin gegen die Fusion.
> Und ja, ich bin auch gegen hier verbreitete Halbwahrheiten,
> ...


Hallo Ralle24

Rene hat ausreichend dargelegt wie er zur Fusion steht.
  Auch zu anderen Punkten ( Halbwahrheiten ).
  Die Klammer stört, Oder?
  Wer bei z.T. berechtigten, inhaltlichen Kritikpunkten in Gegner oder Mitstreiter sortiert hat verloren.
  Unterscheidet sich unwesentlich vom verpönten Umgang mit Kritikern in den Verbänden.
  Daran sollte sich jeder messen!
  Die, um ein Wort (Angler) erweiterte, Aussage von Kurt Walter Götz, bringt es auf den Punkt!
*Wie schön wäre die ( Angler ) Welt, wenn jeder nur die Hälfte von dem täte, was er von anderen verlangt.*


----------



## Revilo62 (6. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Doch und gerade hier im Board sollte diese Diskussion zu den Pools geführt werden.
> Behauptungen, wie hier im Board geäußert, auch belegbar sein!
> Erfordert zwar grundlegendes Wissen, Kenntnisse um getätigte Aussagen zu belegen, aber nötig um für User zwischen Polemik und Fakten unterscheiden zu können.
> 
> Grundlegende rechtliche Voraussetzungen erfüllst du bestimmt?


 
Muss ich ja nicht persönlich  und wenn ja, dann wird sich noch einmal auf die Schulbank gesetzt, da bin ich schmerzfrei
Nichts ist unmöglich
Tight Lines aus berlin:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Doch und gerade hier im Board sollte diese Diskussion zu den Pools geführt werden.
> Behauptungen, wie hier im Board geäußert, auch belegbar sein!
> Erfordert zwar grundlegendes Wissen, Kenntnisse um getätigte Aussagen zu belegen, aber nötig um für User zwischen Polemik und Fakten unterscheiden zu können.
> 
> ...



Du verkennst/verdrehst die Situation gleich mehrfach.

Wie schon gesagt, gibt es zur Fusion nur zwei Meinungen, nämlich Ja oder Nein. 
Man kann nur darüber diskutieren, warum ja oder warum Nein, aber man muss eine Position beziehen.

Für mich persönlich ist jemand, der für die Fusion ist, kein Gegner, sondern jemand mit anderen Interessen. Und diese Interessen möchte ich in einer Diskussion belegt haben, so wie ich meine Meinung auch belege.

Und da ist ganz oben die Frage nach dem *WARUM*.

Rene z.B. sehe ich in keinster Weise als Gegner, ich verstehe nur nicht seine Intention. Er kann z.b. natürlich der Meinung sein, der Pool wäre nicht in Gefahr. Aber es ist und bleibt eine Meinung, die durch keine Fakten belegbar ist. Andere können der Meinung sein, es würde sich im Bezug auf Wettfischen nichts ändern. Aber auch das ist durch Fakten nicht belegbar.

Gut, jetzt kann man darauf hinweisen, dass auch gegenteilige Annahmen nicht durch Fakten belegbar sind. Logisch, man kann ja nur auf Erfahrungswerte der Vergangenheit zurückgreifen. Das ist aber schon ein bisschen mehr, als bloße Vermutung.

Der springende Punkt jedoch ist, dass man die Gefahren die so eine Fusion mit sich bringt in Kauf nehmen kann, wenn an anderer Stelle unbestreitbare Vorteile erzeugt werden.

Aber ich sehe keinen einzigen Vorteil. Da ist nichts, was auch nur das allerkleinste Risiko in Kauf zu nehmen, rechtfertigen könnte.

Sei es drum. 

Selbstredend kann man von Funktionären fordern, dass sie etwas tun, bzw. nicht tun. Wie und was wurde schon x-fach dargelegt. 

Irgendjemand hat das Beispiel der Kirche gebracht. Passt ganz gut. Die Dorfpfarrer (Vereinsfunktionäre) sorgen sich um ihre Gemeinde und das Wohlergehen der ihnen anvertrauten Menschen, mal mehr, mal weniger.
Je höher man in der Hierarchie kommt, um so weniger geht es noch um die Menschen und deren Interessen, als vielmehr um Geld und Einfluss. 

Und wer aus dieser Riege aussteigt (hier Niedersachsen) wird als Verräter und Ketzer gebrandmarkt.


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wie dekadent ist das denn, dass man die Kündigung abgibt und gleichzeitig erklärt, wir schauen mal wies anläuft und wenn es uns gefällt, dann ziehen wir die Kündigung zurück, da stinkt es förmlich nach Erpressung.



Tatsächlich erpresst man damit grundsätzlich niemanden! Eine einmal ausgesprochene Kündigung kann nämlich nicht zurückgezogen werden.
Man kann sich mit dem anderen in der Folge nur noch darauf einigen (!), das die Kündigung gegenstandslos ist und man das bisherige Verhältnis unter den gleichen Bedingungen fortsetzt. 
Wenn nicht, kann man einen neuen Aufnahmeantrag stellen und hoffen das man aufgenommen wird! 
Ohne die Zustimmung des anderen geht nach einer ausgesprochenen Kündigung also erstmal gar nüscht mehr!

Ob man den anderen dann über wirtschaftliche Aspekte zu einer Zustimmung drängt, ist aber denkbar!|supergri


----------



## Blauzahn (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Hallo Ralle



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Rene z.B. sehe ich in keinster Weise als Gegner, ich verstehe nur nicht seine Intention....



Da du ja schon mehrfach hinterfragt hast, was meine Intention bzw. meine Beweggründe sind, hier manchmal oder auch auch öfters "Querzuschiessen"...

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach und simpel.

Ich bin kein Mensch, der ewig auf unabänderbaren Umständen herumtanzt und sich an der Frage des "Warums" zermartert. Das bringt im fortgeschrittenen Stadium der Fusion nichts, ausser endlose Debatten um des Kaisers Bart.

Für mich heißt es nun sich neu zu formieren und mit den neuen Umständen das Beste für meine/unsere Mitglieder herauszuholen.

Das mag blauäugig klingen, aber genau das erwartet die Basis nun, zu der ich mich im übrigen ebenfalls zähle.

Dabei ist es auch wichtig auf eurer Plattform, falsch dargestelltes richtig zu stellen, denn Diskussionen auf Grundlage falscher Fakten, sind auf diesem Weg nicht zielführend. Deswegen misch ich mich halt ein...

Man muß einsehen, auch ich, das diese Fusion nicht aufzuhalten ist, aber ein resignieren gibt es bei mir nicht.
Aufstehen und weitermachen...
Aber da ist ,wie oben genannt, das ewige Fragen nach dem Warum unfug.
Außer man will sich und seine Ansichten "Feiern"
frei nach dem "Motto" -> das hab ich schon immer gesagt.
Das bringt garnüscht, ausser einer gewissen Befriedigung des eigenen Egos  |kopfkrat

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## Fischdieb (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ich möchte diesen Beitrag von Rene außerordentlich und deutlich zustimmen!!
Spiegelt auch in vielerlei Hinsicht meine eigene Meinung wieder...
Er konnte es nur besser in Worten fassen ;-))
DANKE !!


----------



## pro-release (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

So siehts aus! #6


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber da ist ,wie oben genannt, das ewige Fragen nach dem Warum unfug.


So gar nicht!
Nicht mal _nach_ der DAV-Abstimmung.
Schließlich sind das Vertreter der Mitglieder, die dort abstimmen.
Und diese haben (theoretisch) die Meinung der Mitglieder zu vertreten.
Haben diese nicht einen Anspruch darauf, dass ein Deligierter sich zumindest fragt, "warum" er so oder so abstimmt???
Vielleicht denke ich auch einfach zu demokratisch und so etwas hat in diesem Verbandssystem einfach nix zu suchen.

Was macht ihr Fahnentreuen um jeden Preis denn wenn die Regierung die Steuern um 300% erhöht, jeder sich einen Barcode auf die Stirn tattoowieren muss und seine Frau zur freien Verfügung zu stellen hat?
Sagen, "dann ist das halt so, machen wir das Beste draus und blicken otimistisch in die Zukunft"?


----------



## Blauzahn (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Ich wartete schon ein wenig darauf...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was macht *ihr Fahnentreuen* um jeden Preis denn wenn die Regierung die Steuern um 300% erhöht, jeder sich einen Barcode auf die Stirn tattoowieren muss und seine Frau zur freien Verfügung zu stellen hat?
> Sagen, "dann ist das halt so, machen wir das Beste draus und blicken otimistisch in die Zukunft"?



Danke dafür, das du nichts verstanden hast.

Eine Frage noch zur Einordnung:
Was hast du gemacht, um die Fusion aufzuhalten?
Hier im AB diskutiert?

Gruß
René


----------



## angler1996 (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

irgendwie , naja ne ich lass es bleiben.
Es hat keinen Sinn.#d
Ich lege noch 50 EURO oben drauf 

Schönen Abend
Gruß A.


----------



## ha.jo (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Hallo kati48268

*Eine* Aussage rauspicken, völlig aus dem Zusammenhang und dann so ein Geseiere zu bringen...



> Was macht ihr Fahnentreuen um jeden Preis denn wenn die Regierung die  Steuern um 300% erhöht, jeder sich einen Barcode auf die Stirn  tattoowieren muss und seine Frau zur freien Verfügung zu stellen hat?
> Sagen, "dann ist das halt so, machen wir das Beste draus und blicken otimistisch in die Zukunft"?



...#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene,

danke für die Erklärung, jetzt hab ich Dich verstanden.

Ich würde Deinen Weg mitgehen, wenn ich auch nur im entferntesten eine Möglichkeit sähe, umfassende Änderungen erreichen zu können. Das wäre z.B. der Fall gewesen, hätte man die Fusion abgeblasen und auf einen Neustart in einiger Zeit geeinigt.

Auf ein Einsehen auf Seiten der Verbände, mit Ausnahme von Niedersachsen, ist jedoch nicht zu rechnen. Das hat in über 35 Jahren nicht funktioniert und das wird auch in den nächsten 30 Jahren nicht funktionieren.

Leute wie Du, deren Engagement ich sehr achte, verschleißen sich in einem sinnlosen Kampf und ersticken irgendwann am Frust, wenn sie nicht große Teile der Basis hinter sich haben. Und das sind nicht ein Dutzend Vereine, das muss länderübergreifend geschehen.

Das kann ich beurteilen, denn diesen Deinen Weg habe ich vor vielen Jahren beschritten und musste einsehen, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt, von innen heraus etwas zu bewegen, solange sich die herrschende Clique fest im Sattel glaubt. 

Und ich habe keine Lust mehr, mich zu verschleißen. Dann setze ich meine Energie lieber ein aufzurütteln, auch wenn die Erfolgsaussichten wahrscheinlich nicht größer sind, als bei dem, was Du tust/ tun möchtest. 

Und wenn es mir gelingt, auch nur zwei oder drei Angler "aufzuhetzen", die Dich und Deinesgleichen dann unterstützen, habe ich darin meinen Erfolg.


----------



## Fischdieb (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Rall24, ist den die "herrschende Clique" von damals bis heute die gleiche?
Und warum gibts Du den Leuten aus dem neuen Präsidium nicht wenigsten eine kleine Chance zu zeigen, dass sie es besser können, als die Leuten an denen Du vor vielen Jahren gescheitert bist?

Warum muss immer alles


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Rall24, ist den die "herrschende Clique" von damals bis heute die gleiche?
> Und warum gibts Du den Leuten aus dem neuen Präsidium nicht wenigsten eine kleine Chance zu zeigen, dass sie es besser können, als die Leuten an denen Du vor vielen Jahren gescheitert bist?
> 
> Warum muss immer alles



Die Menschen sind wohl überwiegend nicht mehr die selben. Die Ideologie und die Automatismen aber schon.
Das zeigt sich an der Verweigerung fast aller Verbände, mit offenen Karten zu spielen. Das zeigt sich an der Verweigerung der Kommunikation, am mangelnden Willen Fehler einzugestehen und daran, dass Leute, die Fehler aufzeigen und es besser machen wollen, ausgegrenzt werden, wie zum Beispiel Niedersachsen.

Die Fusion ist von Anfang an unprofessionell und stümperhaft abgewickelt worden. Ich hätte noch Hoffnung, wenn der überwiegende Teil der Funktionäre strunzdoof wären und mangels auch nur halbwegs vorhandenen Menschenverstand so konfus handeln würden. Dann bräuchte es nur ein paar gescheite Köpfe, um selbst aus diesem zusammengeschusterten Verband etwas vernünftiges zu machen.

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht so, denn - bei aller Häme - das sind erwachsene Menschen, die Ihr Leben meistern.

Und genau das zeigt mir, dass hier nicht gegen Dummheit oder Unvermögen gekämpft werden muss, sondern gegen eine festgebackene Ideologie, Seilschaften und manifestierte Strukturen. Und das kann nicht von innen aufgeweicht werden, dass geht nur durch den Druck der Masse oder durch einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.


----------



## ivo (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

@FISCHDIEB

Sag mal, die bist doch so für die Übernahme, aber du scheinst auch stolz auf den DAV zu sein oder warum steht das unter deinem Nick?

Das ist politisch so nicht korrekt!!!!! Selbst im sächsischen F&A ist man da schon weiter...

Und wenn du schon dabei bist welche Funktion(en) hast du den im LV? Geschäftsführer vielleicht?


----------



## Blauzahn (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Servus Ralle



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn es mir gelingt, auch nur zwei oder drei Angler "aufzuhetzen", die Dich und Deinesgleichen dann unterstützen, habe ich darin meinen Erfolg.



nun man kann drüber philosophieren, ob du hinter oder vor dem Wort "aufzuhetzen" einen Smilie vergessen hast oder nicht.
Allein aber der Gebrauch des Wortes Hetze ist genau das, was ich euch, bzw. den Diskussionen ankreide.

Der Informationsgehalt auf der Plattform AB ist gut, war gut und wird es hoffentlich bleiben, aber es mangelt leider an Seriosität beim Transport dieser Informationen.
Wenn man dann noch schlicht falsche Fakten diskutiert und darauf aufbauend erwartet, das sich eine vernünftige und entschlossene Klientel zusammenfindet, welche zielführend das Brett "zum Wohle aller deutschen Angler" nicht nur an der dünnsten Stelle zu bohren versteht, kann ich euer Erstaunen über das Zustandekommen der (Kon)Fusion nicht nachvollziehen.

In allen derzeit laufenden Threads um die Fusion und die Person H-K wird analysiert und in alten Kisten gewühlt, bis vermeintlich verwertbares hervorgekramt, reisserisch veröffentlicht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass alle entsetzt sind und ihre Meinung zu den Umständen äussern.

Mit welchem Ergebnis?
Information?
Ok, die Information dass Happach-Kasan eine Befürworterin des Brandzeichens bei Pferden ist, war mir noch nicht bekannt... interesiert mich aber auch nicht die Bohne, da ich weder Pferde habe, noch Lasagne esse....
und ob die Dame Ehrenmitglied in Niedersachsen und/oder Schleswig-Holstein ist, ist in der Sache eine Randnotiz.

Du erwähntest hier etwas...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leute wie Du, deren Engagement ich sehr achte, verschleißen sich in  einem sinnlosen Kampf und ersticken irgendwann am Frust, *wenn sie nicht  große Teile der Basis hinter sich haben. Und das sind nicht ein Dutzend  Vereine, das muss länderübergreifend geschehen.*



Das wäre z.b. mal ein Ansatz, welchen ich mir durchaus hier im AB als, sagen wir mal "initialen Beginn", vorstellen könnte.

Derzeit geführte Diskussionen sind davon aber so weit weg, wie unser kleines Häuflein zuversichtlicher Enthusiasten von einer durchgreifenden Einflussnahme...

Und ich bitte davon Abstand zu nehmen, wieder die "Fahnenträger" herauszukramen. Danke

René


----------



## Revilo62 (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Hallo Blauzahn,
auch ich habemich desöfteren über die Art & Weise der Informationen im AB geärgert, weil ziemlich oft schon sehr 
hetzend, aber machen das andere Medien nichtauch und der AB ist Teil der Medienlandschaft.
Nur für mich bleiben dennoch Fragen über Fragen, z.B.:
*Warum hat keiner der LV, ausser Niedersachsen, vernünftig sachlich und offen informiert ?*
*Warum hat der VDSF als auch der DAV Zahlen und Fakten über die Verwendung unserer!! Finanzen nicht offen und nachvollziehbar berichtet?*
*Warum haben die Verbände, auch sie haben Internetseiten, nicht spätestens nach den Veröffentlichungen reagiert?*
*Warum hat eine einzelne Person in einer Demokratie die Macht, ein Gremium für die Vorbereitung der Fusion, einfach vom Tisch zu fegen?*
*Warum wurde mit diesem Übereifer die Fusion vorangetrieben und vorallem in dieser Form?*
*Warum läßt sich der DAV vom VDSF in dieser Form "vereinnahmen" ?*
*Warum gibt esbis heute keine angelpolitische Aussage?*
*Warum wird eine "Nichtanglerin" Präsidentin und spaltet die Anglerschaft in organisierte und nichtorganisierte ( und damit als nicht anerkannt)?*
Ich mach mal nicht weiter, weil die Fragen werden immer mehr und irgendwann nervt es einfach nur noch .
Aber eine Frage bleibt für mich stehen:
*Warum soll ich für etwas bezahlen, wo ich nicht weiß, was dieses für mich macht ... und das soll ich auch noch freiwillig ???;+*

Nur eines. Ich bin seit mehr als 40 Jahren im DAV( freiwillig) und seit 10 jahren bezahle ich auch VDSF-Beitrag ( weil ich muß )
Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Ralle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit Fahnenträgern meinst. Ich trage jedenfalls meine Fahne und sonst keine.

Ich lade Dich aber gerne zu einer der nächsten Versammlungen in einem beliebigen Verein in unserer Nähe ein. Ich werde arrangieren, dass Du dort als Gastredner zu dem Thema in seriösem und niemandem wehtuenden Ton auftreten kannst. Ich werde gleichsam zu verhindern versuchen, dass die Leute gelangweilt an die Theke schlendern oder auf ihrem Stuhl einschlafen.

Verstehe, dass Du damit keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen herlocken, und schon gar nicht die Mehrzahl der Angler zu interessierten Zuhören verwandeln kannst. 

"Hetze" in der wahren Bedeutung des Wortes, muss sein.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*

Hallo Ralle,

ich lese aus deinen Zeilen immer eine gewisse Verbitterung aus zurückliegender Zeit, diese verbunden mit einer leicht belehrenden Art.
Dies sei dir ungenommen, denn deine Erfahrungen hast du gemacht und ich war nicht dabei um mir annähernd ein Urteil darüber zu erlauben.

Trotz alledem gibt es neben mir, noch ein paar weitere, die sich anscheinend nicht belehren lassen und, deiner Meinung nach, ins persönliche Verderben rennen.

Da ich nun mittlerweile auch schon 47 Jahre bin, ein Stück weit Lebenserfahrung mein Eigen nenne und auch, ja... das muß sein, die Wende mit allen vorher laufenden Dingen miterlebt habe und zum Teil sogar aktiv (mit kalkulierbarem Risiko) mitwirkte, stelle ich dir folgende Frage:

Wärest du, so du hier gelebt hättest (vllt. hast du ja?) zu dieser Zeit - mit all deinen Erfahrungen die du gemacht hast (so du hier gelebt hättest) 
mit auf die Straße gegangen ?
hättest Flugblätter verteilt ?
hättest im Betrieb ans "schwarze Brett" Aufrufe gebracht ?
mit all dem Wissen um das totalitäre System mit seinem umfangreichen Machtapparat?

Ich lasse mich nicht verbiegen und habe gelernt, dass man manchmal ein oder zwei Schritte zurücktreten muß um neu Anlauf zu nehmen...
Das aber immer in Abwägung der Möglichkeiten, sowie dem Ziel und nicht gesteuert durch Resignation aus zurückliegenden Erfahrungen.

Mir ist auch durchaus, nach 23 Jahren in der Freien Wirtschaft bekannt, wie Kapitalismus mit all seinen Verflechtungen, Lobbyisten und machtgeilen Pharisäern funktioniert
und trotzdem halte ich euer "Aufhetzen" (Begriff ohne intelektuellen Anspruch) für den falschen Weg.

Diese meine Meinung ändere ich nicht, genauso wie ich meine Meinung zur Fusion nicht ändere - die ich als falsch ansehe.

Abendgruß

PS: Deine Einladung als Gastredner lehne ich dankend ab, da wir hier genug zu tun haben - das macht ihr doch selbst besser |bla:

PPS: Die "Fahnenträger" habe nicht ich ins Spiel gebracht, ist aber weiter oben zu finden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2013)

*AW: An die Delegierten des DAV*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> ich lese aus deinen Zeilen immer eine gewisse Verbitterung aus zurückliegender Zeit, diese verbunden mit einer leicht belehrenden Art.
> Dies sei dir ungenommen, denn deine Erfahrungen hast du gemacht und ich war nicht dabei um mir annähernd ein Urteil darüber zu erlauben.
> ...



Deine Frage, was ich jenseits der Mauer gemacht hätte, kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich zögere keinen Moment Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen, um meine Meinung laut und offen zu sagen, und habe davon mehr als genug eingefahren.

Wenn dabei das Risiko einer völligen existentiellen Vernichtung besteht, wie es in der ehemaligen DDR ja offenbar der Fall gewesen ist, so weiß ich nicht ob ich dieses Risiko getragen hätte. Es wäre wohl auf den persönlichen Leidensdruck angekommen.

In keinem Fall aber hätte ich diejenigen offen kritisiert, die diesen Mut, oder die nötige Verzweiflung, gehabt haben, offen zu demonstrieren und auf die Fresse zu kriegen.

Und auch wenn das überzogen klingt, denn wir reden hier über profane Angelpolitik, nicht über lebenswichtige Dinge, es hätte keinen Umsturz, keine tiefgreifende Veränderung gegeben, ohne die Masse der Demonstranten, ohne öffentlichen Druck.

Diejenigen, die verhandeln, sind so gut wie nie die gleichen, die demonstrieren und protestieren.

Ohne Demonstranten und die unzufriedene Masse, hätten  Verhandler keine Chance. Es sei denn, die Gegenpartei wäre Pleite.

Was Du nicht verstehen willst, oder ich Dir nicht begreiflich machen kann ist, dass ich keineswegs gegen Dich und den Weg, den Du gewählt hast, bin. Im Gegenteil, es braucht Leute wie Dich. Natürlich muss man moderate Worte finden, wenn man verhandeln will. Aber bevor und während man verhandelt, muss man in einer Position sein, die das Gegenüber zur Verhandlung bereit sein lässt. Und wie willst Du oder Leute wie Du in eine solche Position kommen ?

Wir haben das gleiche Ziel, gehen aber unterschiedliche Wege. Zu beiderseitigem Nutzen und mit der logischen Konsequenz, dass sich die Verhandler von den Demonstranten distanzieren, *nachdem* sie erfolgreich verhandelt haben. 
Aber es ist unabdingbar nötig, dass bis dahin beide Wege beschritten werden. Deine Meinung ist nicht falsch, die ist sogar absolut richtig. Aber das reicht nicht.

Und um auf Dein geschichtliches Beispiel zurück zu kommen.
Glaubst Du, dass es in einer Staatswirtschaftlich gesunden DDR, mit einem Vok überwiegend scheinbar zufriedener, weil stiller Bürger, irgendjemand geschafft hätte, durch Argumente und Verhandlung, durch Erzeugen von Einsicht und vorbringen sachlicher Argumente, ein Umdenken herbei zu führen?


----------

